# Horreur ! une rayure sur mon ecran !



## Tibiniou (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Il m'est arriv&#233; un gros p&#233;pin : un couteau est tomb&#233; sur l'&#233;cran de mon mbp !!!  :hein: Rien que &#231;a !!
Une microrayure de 4-5 mm de long apparait d&#233;sormais en plein milieu ! 
L'entaille semble tr&#232;s superficielle mais je ne vois plus que &#231;a. Aussi, je me demandais, avec un peu d'espoir, s'il existait - je vais peut &#234;tre dire une &#233;normit&#233; - une solution de "polissage" superficiel de l'&#233;cran puisqu'il semble que ce soit du plastique...
Une id&#233;e ? :rose: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Septembre 2007)

Retour apple store / Retour SAV ! 
Pas de polissage ou de truc dans le style...enfin, je pense que ça existe mais as-tu vraiment envie de le faire ? 

Prend une photo pour qu'on puisse voire à quoi ça ressemble ! 

ps : arréte le lancé de couteau ! :mouais:​


----------



## Tox (24 Septembre 2007)

S'il y a retour en SAV, cela risque de coûter très cher... Sauf erreur, la dalle est en une seule pièce, revêtement extérieur y compris.


----------



## Tibiniou (24 Septembre 2007)

malheureusement, c'est ce que je craignais : le SAV va me couter les yeux de la tete, mais j'avais &#233;sperer qu'un simple changement du revetement de l'ecran &#233;tait possible.
&#224; moins de justifier cette entaille par un defaut de fabrication... (elle est qd meme tr&#232;s superficielle) genre un contact douloureux avec une touche du clavier !​


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Septembre 2007)

Euh....le coup de la rayure par le clavier ça passera pas, surtout si elle est de biais.

Quel est le prix selon le SAV appel ? ne serait il pas plus judicieux de racheter une dalle sur ebay par exemple ?​


----------



## apenspel (24 Septembre 2007)

Dentifrice, comme pour les CDs, sauf si la surface est anti-reflets.


----------



## angelo95 (24 Septembre 2007)

aie aie aie ca me fait mal rien que d'y penser !

quoi c pas utile comme intervention ? bon ok je sors...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Dentifrice, comme pour les CDs, sauf si la surface est anti-reflets.


 
Du dentifrice ? je trouve d'un extreme professionalisme   , je doute que la surface d'un cd soit la même que la surface d'une dalle MBP.​


----------



## Tibiniou (24 Septembre 2007)

du dentifrice ? tu peux expliquer ?
il s'agit bien d'une entaille (légère certes) et non de microrayures...

la dalle fait 450 sur ebay !! (gloups)
je crois que je vais m'en tenir là car je doute que le SAV Apple ne m'offre une solution plus interessante.
ca m'apprendra a faire gaffe !!
j'essaie de poster une photo ce soir (mais pas facile car pas d'APN, seulement un portable)
Merci pour vos posts​


----------



## apenspel (24 Septembre 2007)

Micro-rayure ou plus, si affinit&#233;.
Toujours est-il que je ne vois que &#231;a pour &#244;ter une griffe. &#201;taler la p&#226;te en tournant jusqu'&#224; l'enlever &#224; sec. Si besoin, recommencer.


----------



## Tibiniou (24 Septembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Micro-rayure ou plus, si affinit&#233;.
> Toujours est-il que je ne vois que &#231;a pour &#244;ter une griffe. &#201;taler la p&#226;te en tournant jusqu'&#224; l'enlever &#224; sec. Si besoin, recommencer.



apr&#232;s une courte recherche, voici ce que je trouve sur cette technique...

"Mythe: 
On peut r&#233;parer les rayures d'un CD avec du dentifrice. 

R&#233;alit&#233;: 
FAUX. 

Explications: 
Le dentifrice contient - entre autres - des micro-cristaux abrasifs dont le but est d'am&#233;liorer le nettoyage des dents. 
Cela ne fera que rayer encore plus votre CD."

Donc franchement, je ne vais pas me risquer a quoique ce soit. Je te remercie qd meme.
Pour info, la photo au tel portable ne donne rien!
Tant pis. je ferai avec ! 
Merci a vous tous.
Ciao


----------



## freepda (25 Septembre 2007)

Bah, effectivement dans le dentifrice il y a de la silice, et la silice est utiliser pour polir des mirroirs ou des optiques de grandes précision donc sans les rayer. 

Pourquoi pas, il faut être un peu joueur... Mais pas contre je ne donne pas cher du traitement antireflet.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (26 Septembre 2007)

Te voila résolu à appeler ton ami Ebay ! ​


----------



## apenspel (26 Septembre 2007)

Tibiniou a dit:


> apr&#232;s une courte recherche, voici ce que je trouve sur cette technique...
> 
> "Mythe:
> On peut r&#233;parer les rayures d'un CD avec du dentifrice.
> ...


&#201;coute, si tu veux, utilise un lustrant pour verres de montre synth&#233;tique. Ou un nettoyant pour m&#233;taux. C'est un peu pareil, sauf que eux contiennent des solvants qu'on ne se mettrait pas sur les dents.

Maintenant, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; remerci&#233; sur MacG&#233; pour avoir r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; la technique, mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas essay&#233; par moi-m&#234;me, et certes pas sur un &#233;cran. Et toi ?


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (26 Septembre 2007)

Une motte de foin tourne, le fil est silencieux....l'affrontement est proche  ​


----------



## nin1983 (27 Septembre 2007)

Le dentrifrice ca fonctionne tr&#232;s bien... 

Le frottement chauffe le plastique et les particules le raye... Une fois suffisament chaud, les particules obtenues par rayure fondent et se recombinent pour former un &#233;cran lisse... Certes le dentifrice n'est pas aussi efficace qu'une pate &#224; polir, mais les r&#233;sultats sont assez hallucinant... Je l'ai fais sur mon lecteur mp3 qui &#233;tait ray&#233; &#224; mort, et la diff&#233;rence est flagrante !!

Par contre, vive le mal de coude... Et pis apr&#232;s le lecteur sentait bon la menthe 

(Fin de l'anecdote, &#233;tant trop perfectionniste, j'ai achet&#233; de la pate &#224; polir et j'ai obtenu un r&#233;sultat presque parfait... Mais comme j'aime pas que ce soit presque parfait, j'ai voulu finir un pti coup &#224; la dremel... Bilan : &#233;cran fondu  Enfin il s'agissait juste du plastique de la facade, oblig&#233; de racheter la face avant du lecteur et de la monter...)


----------



## midiweb (17 Mars 2008)

salut, 

j'ai des traces de frottement sur l'écran de mon Macbook pro assez visibles sur fond blanc. Très désagréable sous traitement de texte. Je me suis demandé d'où cela pouvait provenir alors que je nettoie mon écran précautieusement avec un chiffon non pelucheux et de l'eau.

jJai enfin  trouvé. La touche pomme-cmd a une légère usure qui laisse une tâche noire apparente. C'est une touche où je pose en permanence mon pouce et qui sert d'appui pour être toujours prêt à écrire où à entrer une commande. C'est la touche à gauche de la barre d'espacement.

Et justement, la tâche à l'écran correspond exactement  à la hauteur de la touche usée.

Comment pouvais-je savoir que les touches touchaient l'écran quand le portable est refermé?

J'ai tout essayé pour enlever les tâches sauf avec des produits de nettoyage de peur d'aggraver les tâches.

La garantie d'Apple intervient-elle pour ce genre de défaut, car pour moi c'est bien un manque dans la conception du portable.

Qui peut me conseiller?

Merci


----------



## midiweb (21 Avril 2008)

Bravo au service après vente de Apple! 
Ma garantie prenait fin ce 16 avril 2008. Un coup de fil à Apple, j'explique mon problème de clavier et d'écran. On me donne l'adresse d'un atelier de réparation agréé par Apple.
Je me presse d'y aller. Le technicien examine attentivement mon Macbook pro
Il doute que la garantie couvre l'écran. Il accepte au moins de remplacer le clavier car une touche est abîmée. 
Trois jours plus tard, Apple m'apple --))), pour me dire que ma machine est réparée, clavier et écran remplacés à leur frais.
Bravo! je suis 100% satisfait du service de chez Apple. 

Professionalisme, fiabilité et en plus, sympathie! Que veut-on de plus?Et mon Macbook pro est comme tout neuf et j'ai comme l'impression qu'il fonctionne encore mieux qu'avant! 

Quand je repense à mon ancien portable Asus et à leur SAV catastrophique (mon portable était revenu avec le clavier installé de travers!!véridique!), Apple à côté c'est le top, un géant du SAV. Merci mille fois Apple.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Avril 2008)

Alors là, chapeau, c'est clair !!
Bravo à Apple et je suis content pour toi...mais le fait que tu penses que ton portable fonctionne mieux, c'est juste la joie amplifiée couplée au plaisir de travailler sur l'un des meilleurs portables...  

@ _*Tibinou*_ 
Alors, même si tu es décidé à acheter une nouvelle dalle...essayes quand même le dentifrice !
Bah ça te coûte rien...et ça peut te faire économiser 500&#8364; à peu de chose près...somme que tu pourras investir dans autre chose...comme un logiciel pour ton MacBook Pro, par exemple !!


----------



## marc-book (21 Avril 2008)

Ca me parait à moitié comique cette histoire de dentifrice pour enlever une rayure sur un écran, ce qui devrait être le plus lisse et propre possible je crois qu'un abrasif ne va rien arranger si ce n'est une tache de moins brillant qui risque d'être énorme . Essaye sur un morceau de plastique ... a voir .
Il parait que ca chauffe et ça fond les particules :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
J'ai un macbook blanc et ai essayé le miror sur la coque dessous, j'ai pu enlever des rayures mais seulement les moins profondes , il y a une différence de brillant ... alors j'imagine sur un écran.
Touche à rien .Dans 15 jours tu la vois plus ta rayure ..


----------



## Dark_Fragor (21 Avril 2008)

je confirme la qualité du SAV apple.

J'avais bouzillé mon écran de powerbook en mettant trop de poids dessus quand je le metait dans le sac (il était rayé, et une petite tache de pixels apparaissaient vert quand ils étaient censés faire du noir ...).
J'ai dis que la tache était arrivé toute seule, remplacement écran gratos ... 600$ la pièce sur ifixit ...
Une semaine après j'avais un écran tout neuf (cependant je suis pas sur que ce soit exactement le même, quand je l'ai reçu je trouvais que les couleurs étaient différentes ...)

Depuis j'en prend bien soin, dès que je le balade je met la protection en semi plastique bizareo-synthétique entre le clavier et l'écran. Aucune emmerde, juste j'ai fait tomber un petit tournevis dessus une fois et j'ai une petite marque mais je la vois même plus ...

Sinon comme autre bouzillage d'écran j'ai passé un aimant de disque dur devant mon imac G3 depuis si vous faite gaffe à une grosse page toute blanche il y a certains endroit qui sont gris. Même aimant mais sur la télé: plus de rouge en haut à gauche.  

Je travaille à en faire un art


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Avril 2008)

une fois  ton ecran remis a neuf ou changé, pense à y mettre ca :  http://cgi.ebay.fr/LCD-Screen-Prote...ewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Dark_Fragor (21 Avril 2008)

le seul truc que j'arrive pas clairement abimer c'est l'ipod touch. J'ai rayé toute la coque, il est tombé de ma poche en courant, s'est pris la pluie, a survecu là ou de simple clé usb ont échoué...
Le seul truc que je vois dessus c'est la poussière et le gras de mes doigt.

Nan sans dec, les écran apple faut un burin pour les claquer.
Et le sav te fait te dire "merde, j'ai bien fait de foutre 2000 euro dans cet machine"

Allez au SAV de chez CAURHA , OCHAMP ou LEUCLAIRE avec un pc dont l'écran est pété et appelez moi quand vous l'avez récupéré.


----------



## audery (21 Avril 2008)

Dark_Fragor a dit:


> le seul truc que j'arrive pas clairement abimer c'est l'ipod touch. J'ai rayé toute la coque, il est tombé de ma poche en courant, s'est pris la pluie, a survecu là ou de simple clé usb ont échoué...
> Le seul truc que je vois dessus c'est la poussière et le gras de mes doigt.



Ton touch et mon video vivent la même histoire d'horreur apparement p:

Mon ipod video (que l'on m'avait dit "fragile à souhait" "devant toujours être dans une coque de protection") ben il vit la guerre au quotidien :il tombe, il prend la pluie, se balade dans mon sac, se fait cogner régulièrement par des clés, des trucs dans mes poches et ben croyez le : pas une rayure ^^

VIVE APPLE :rateau:


----------



## Benouche (9 Mai 2008)

'faut avouer que cette fois là j'ai bien cru que ton touch allait y passer Dark'. Sans dec' quand il vous dit qu'il l'a rayé cette fois là il l'a vraiment maltraité. Mais alors VRAIMENT.
Get a touch c'est indestructible!!


----------



## Ptitepomme (23 Novembre 2010)

alors, je viens de rayer mon mac en le nettoyant (sauvagement peut être...) et je viens de me limer les ongles fin bref, mon ongle certes bien fait a glissé sur écran et PAF petite rayure de 1,5centimètre de long. Je me précipite sur internet pour trouver une solution miracle sans y croire et là, je tombe sur le coup du dentifrice. J'essaie et oh miracle, la rayure a totalement disparu et je n'ai aucun problème, il est comme neuf!
Alors, le dentifrice pour moi ça marche mais alors à fond!Si vous avez des rayures essayez, c'est bluffant!
Merci beaucoup à la personne qui a parlé du dentifrice!tu gères


----------



## Scandale (23 Mars 2011)

Faut-il rincer avec un bain de bouche après ?

Bon, plus sérieusement, surprise ce soir, je récupère mon fils de 3 ans après un baby-sitting et je l'avais laissé dans son lit devant un super dessin animé sur mon MBP (que je chéris comme un bon geek, il a bientôt 2 ans et est comme neuf). D'habitude il est sage et il me ferme même l'écran quand le dessin est terminé, mais ce soir il a utilisé une petite voiture à priori et m'a rayé l'écran bien comme il faut, je dois avoir cinq rayures qui font plus de la moitié de l'écran. J'ai essayé un polish (Displex) et j'ai également essayé le dentifrice. Le polish a légèrement amélioré la situation, mais le dentifrice n'a absolument rien donné (Fluocaril si la marque est importante...).

Bref, je vais essayé de trouver un polish un peu plus haut de gamme sur Internet. Si vous avez une marque à me conseiller, n'hésitez pas, je retourne déprimer.


----------



## Clemapo (23 Mars 2011)

Alors pour le dentifrice, si c'est comme pour les bijoux en argent (ok, aucun rapport avec les écrans de MBP  mais il y a peut être un lointain rapport au niveau matière :rateau: ), il faut prendre le bon vieux dentifrice de famille, la bonne pâte blanche... Pas un gel transparent !

Les pâtes blanches font des miracles avec les bijoux en argent  alors que les gels ne font rien du tout ! 

C'est peut être pareil pour les écrans ?


----------



## Scandale (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai lu sur un site qu'il fallait mettre de la gelée de pétrole (a.k.a. de la vaseline). Le résultat est pas mal du tout, ça a bien estompé les rayures que je ne vois presque plus.

J'avais également lu, de la gomme blanche, mais ça n'a rien donné.

Donnez vos impressions pour la vaseline.


----------



## tatouille (26 Mars 2011)

Scandale a dit:


> J'ai lu sur un site qu'il fallait mettre de la gelée de pétrole (a.k.a. de la vaseline). Le résultat est pas mal du tout, ça a bien estompé les rayures que je ne vois presque plus.
> 
> J'avais également lu, de la gomme blanche, mais ça n'a rien donné.
> 
> Donnez vos impressions pour la vaseline.



cochonne


----------



## Krash68 (28 Mars 2011)

Si c'est un macbook pro d'avant 2010 et que tu ne veux plus aucune rayures tu peux toujours changer la partie rayée.

http://www.ifixit.com/MacBook-Parts/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Front-Display-Glass/IF161-050

Par contre, reste à voir si c'est facile à changer ou pas. D'après le même site c'est plutôt difficile mais il y a des explications. Tout dépend si tu es bricoleur ou non et si tu as envie d'y mettre la main.


----------

